# Site maintenance today



## Chris (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm doing some server upgrades and patches today, so there will most likely be some outages.

Just FYI.


----------



## Chris (Feb 10, 2008)

for emphasis.


----------



## OzzyC (Feb 10, 2008)

wub


----------

